# Just drove 1050 miles each way to trade my '17 Corvette for a '18 TD



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Had a great drive home and averaged over 50+ MPG on both tanks. Couldn't be happier. SW Florida to Maryland and back. A9 sedan. I can't believe the greenhouse effect.I can't get the windows tinted until Thursday which will lower the temps inside and let the A/C work a little easier. Black leather gets hot!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A CORVETTE?! Hopefully you have a justification for the MPG of the Diesel - that is one heck of a switch!

We just did that drive in a 2010 Jetta and probably got the MPG of what you did in the Corvette.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow that's quite the contrast of vehicles.

I understand though.

I got rid of my 2010 CTS-V that put down 560whp with bolt ons for a 17' Volt.

I totally can relate to you.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> A CORVETTE?! Hopefully you have a justification for the MPG of the Diesel - that is one heck of a switch!
> 
> We just did that drive in a 2010 Jetta and probably got the MPG of what you did in the Corvette.


The best I got in the C7 was 34.1 on the highway. The top 3 gears in the 7M are overdrive but I never used the cylinder deactivation,though I'm told in doesn't increase gas mileage that much, strangely enough.
I see you're in NOVA. The traffic was bumper to bumper northboung on 95 betweenRichmong and DC on Sunday afternoon. I imagine that trip took 3x longer than normal,if not longer.
Photo was taken driving from Florida to MD on Friday to trade it. 
​


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I see you're in NOVA. The traffic was bumper to bumper northboung on 95 betweenRichmong and DC on Sunday afternoon. I imagine that trip took 3x longer than normal,if not longer.


That's...very typical. Especially on summer weekends when people are coming back from out-of-town. I hate I95 in its entirety from NJ on down to VA.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

wow, big change. I will own a corvette, some day.


----------



## LS3 Machine (Jul 12, 2018)

We can’t be friends. haha. 

Tim


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing at all wrong with 34 on the highway! My V would get at BEST 17 on the highway. Sucks fuel down like it's water.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Got the windows tinted this afternoon,the Weathertech floor liners arrived,as did the Microbead car cover.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> Nothing at all wrong with 34 on the highway! My V would get at BEST 17 on the highway. Sucks fuel down like it's water.


Wow, you got 17... :shocked:

I guess I shouldn't say that. I think I've seen about 18.5 mpg. Once. On a long, slow highway trip in my V-wagon.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Wow, you got 17... :shocked:
> 
> I guess I shouldn't say that. I think I've seen about 18.5 mpg. Once. On a long, slow highway trip in my V-wagon.


I see you also had a LNF powered Cobalt SS

I had a 2009 Sedan. Very fun car with the G85 option.

Those F35s though...........

Wagon is initially what I wanted but locally they go for a LOT more than sedans. Dougs Cadillac here seems to buy all nice wagons, restore them and sell them for top dollar. And they get top dollar.

EDIT: Also see your Citations rofl. I had a 1980 with the Iron duke + 4 speed. It was a 4 dr hatch and had the rear quarter windows you could open from the front seat via levers on the roof just above the seat belt anchors lol.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> Got the windows tinted this afternoon,the Weathertech floor liners arrived,as did the Microbead car cover.


How much a difference did the window tint make? What light allow percent and material? The cabin is super hot in my '18 TD in the summer too. I used 20 percent ceramic. But it is not as effective as I was hoping for.

Welcome to the oil burner crew.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Jacque8080 said:


> How much a difference did the window tint make? What light allow percent and material? The cabin is super hot in my '18 TD in the summer too. I used 20 percent ceramic. But it is not as effective as I was hoping for.
> 
> Welcome to the oil burner crew.


Living in south Florida,it's nearly mandatory. No matter what vehicle I buy,old or new,tint is the 1st option for me. Having a black leather interior makes it mandatory,along with a sun shade for the windshield which makes a big difference. The brand is Llumar and I asked for the darkest legal tint. It was a 2 day drive to get here and 2 more days until it was done and every time I got to the car,it was like a greenhouse inside. No longer. And as you know,it preserves the interior also.I consider it money well spent.
Thanks for the welcome. It's been 20 years since I had a 240D as a daily driver.


----------

